# BlieSMa T25B Beryllium Tweeters



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I was just talking to Solen Electronics, and they told me that they currently have the BlieSMa T25B tweeters on order.
Expected ETA is mid-February.
Price is: $695.00 Canadian Dollars (around $530.00 USD) per pair.

For anyone that doesn't know about these VERY IMPRESSIVE tweeters... here's a bit of info:









Anyone tried ScanSpeak Illuminator Beryllium Dome...


I thought the Bliesma T34B-4 hadn’t been released yet. I know it looks good on paper but have you had a chance to listen to them yet (installed). And where is a good place for someone in the US to buy them?




www.diymobileaudio.com










BlieSMa T25B-6 | HiFiCompass


The measurements of a pre-production sample of the BlieSMa T25B-6 tweeter. The THD measurements at distance of 315 mm and voltage levels 2.83 - 8 Volt were carried out with High Pass Filter "on" (2nd order Butterworth type, 800 Hz cutoff, HPF2-800) The THD measurements at distance of 315 mm and...




hificompass.com


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Damn you! Here take my money. Damn you! Lol!

I’ll probably be ordering them to try out by the time it starts warming up in the spring. I’ll be comparing them with the small format Scan Be tweet and the Focal TBM tweeter. Will be using Dyn e430 and Focal 3.5WM to compare for midrange duty.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd be VERY interested in that comparison, being that I also plan to pair them with Dyn E430's.
I'm mainly intertested in how they compare to the Focal TBM.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

I would really like to know how they compare as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

BliesMa just told me that the delivery for these has been pushed back to mid-March...


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Anybody hear put ears on these yet?


----------



## specie (Jun 22, 2007)

?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

specie said:


> ?



??


----------



## SLicK55 AMG (Jan 23, 2020)

...


----------



## SLicK55 AMG (Jan 23, 2020)

jimmydee said:


> I was just talking to Solen Electronics, and they told me that they currently have the BlieSMa T25B tweeters on order.
> Expected ETA is mid-February.
> Price is: $695.00 Canadian Dollars (around $530.00 USD) per pair.
> 
> ...


 I read in another thread that the Bliesma tweeters rival the Utopia M's and for less money.

What is my interest is, I just had ARC 1.0 28mm tweeters installed. They are very good, sound quality-wise but I would consider beryllium tweeters instead. My issue is I need 28 mm tweeters like the ARC 1.0's due to my OEM sails which I'd like to continue to use.

Bliesma makes 25mm and 28mm tweeters but I'm not aware of any other companies that do.

Does anyone here have thoughts on the Bliema 25 or 28mm tweeters or another company that also makes similar great sounding tweeters of those sizes? Thanks.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

25mm and 28mm does not mean outer diameter. That is the diapghram. The 25mm Bliesma is closer to 68mm outer diameter an the 28mm is 104mm outer diameter so I'm not sure what you mean when you say you'd like to continue using the oem sails. You would need some custom work done to make new sails for either of those tweeters


----------



## SLicK55 AMG (Jan 23, 2020)

captainobvious said:


> 25mm and 28mm does not mean outer diameter. That is the diapghram. The 25mm Bliesma is closer to 68mm outer diameter an the 28mm is 104mm outer diameter so I'm not sure what you mean when you say you'd like to continue using the oem sails. You would need some custom work done to make new sails for either of those tweeters


Ok. I was just going on what the ARC 1.0 was. A 28mm tweeter. ARC Audio's website isn't the best so I will have to ask the shop where it was installed maximum depth. But it is shallow... The oem sails and door ledge don't leave much room in my '06 SLK55 so they matched my oem tweeter size pretty much..... This is how the tweeters look:








CAR AUDIO







www.arcaudio.com





Thanks for your help.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

What cap' said. 

If you want to try a beryllium dome tweeter, the most compact model I am aware of is the 25mm Scanspeak D3004/6040-00. It is a little smaller but more expensive than the Bliesma T25B-6. I don't know the measurements of the Arc 1.0 tweeter, but I would guess that it is probably even smaller than the Scanspeak.


----------



## SLicK55 AMG (Jan 23, 2020)

rton20s said:


> What cap' said.
> 
> If you want to try a beryllium dome tweeter, the most compact model I am aware of is the 25mm Scanspeak D3004/6040-00. It is a little smaller but more expensive than the Bliesma T25B-6. I don't know the measurements of the Arc 1.0 tweeter, but I would guess that it is probably even smaller than the Scanspeak.


Thank you. I just emailed ARC Audio technical to find out the mounting depth. As you can see from the pictures, they are shallow mounted tweeters for sure. They have metal housings and are heavy. But shallow..... The ARC's sound very good.but I'd like to know if I have the option to go to a higher end tweeter(if the sound bests my ARC 1.0's). I will look into the Scanspeaks...


----------



## SLicK55 AMG (Jan 23, 2020)

...


----------



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

BlieSMa T25A-6, T25B-6, T25D-6, T25S-6 | HiFiCompass


What is on the test bench? At the annual Munich HighEnd-2019 show the founder and designer of BlieSMa company Stanislav Malikov аnounced three new tweeter models - domed T25A-6, T25B-6 and T25D-6 which have 25-mm membranes of aluminium-magnesium, beryllium and CVD diamond respectively. At the...




hificompass.com


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Anyone hear these yet? Better or worse than the SS berylliums or flip a coin?


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Bueller... Bueller... Anyone hear these yet?


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

Patriot83 said:


> Anyone hear these yet? Better or worse than the SS berylliums or flip a coin?





DaveG said:


> Bueller... Bueller... Anyone hear these yet?


I am assuming @jimmydee has now heard them and the Scanspeak versions. He is the one that turned me onto the Bliesma. I will look for the post and quote it if I find it. 
edit: found it:


jimmydee said:


> If you're considering a beryllium tweeter, then these are pretty good options:
> (just my opinion)
> 
> GOOD:
> ...


Solen.ca showed a pair in stock last weekend so I bought them. Got this email in my inbox:


> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for your new order.
> 
> ...


Someone must have got their order in first, so I took the refund.

I talked to Audio-Hi.Fi in Finland and they said they could ship them between 7/30 and 8/4, so I bought a pair from them. I'm guessing I'll receive them mid August.

I am using an AVI Sound HF-30B tweeter (from BSM 6.5" set). It's nice, but it's a 20 year old silk dome most have probably never heard, so even if I were to compare them to you, you'd have no context. These AVIs are more popular in Asia than they ever were in US or EU. It's no wonder, there are virtually no US retailers and if you email AVI, the person answering emails has the personality of a wet mop. My local shop has TBMs, but only in a display case, not for audition (WTF) and their wall has mediocre source and/or amplification because their TBE(?) tweeter up there doesn't impress. Thus, I have no fair comparisons for you.

After reading everything about beryllium tweeters though, I am expecting these to be keepers.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Dremgragen said:


> I am assuming @jimmydee has now heard them and the Scanspeak versions. He is the one that turned me onto the Bliesma. I will look for the post and quote it if I find it.
> edit: found it:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, post a message up about your thoughts after you get them installed please


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Dremgragen said:


> I am assuming @jimmydee has now heard them and the Scanspeak versions. He is the one that turned me onto the Bliesma. I will look for the post and quote it if I find it.
> edit: found it:
> 
> 
> ...


I also have a pair on order likely in the same batch as yours coming from Audio Hi-Fi. Originally I was searching for the T25S-6 silk dome Bliesma but Solen didn't know what I was talking about so I scoured the internet and nada... crickets! Obviuosly these are made of "unobtanium" not silk! I'll need to make some sail panels for them and mess with the dreaded Molex door connectors again. I HATE MOLEX CONNETORS!!! Would love to hear from someone who's actually heard the T25B and their impression. Dave


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

DaveG said:


> I also have a pair on order likely in the same batch as yours coming from Audio Hi-Fi.


Looks like they shipped today. The race is on!


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Dremgragen said:


> Looks like they shipped today. The race is on!


Mine too! No race - you win! I don’t know when I’ll have time


----------



## twinrink (Dec 31, 2017)

I got the 34b and they rock!!


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Look what came in today! You think production on these is this low? #213 & 214! Hope to have a little time this weekend to start on some sail panels.


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

I just found mine by the door this morning. Delivery guy must have been too scared to knock yesterday. It's pretty disgusting, years and years worth of spider webs and trapped bug carcasses. I keep them as a deterrent for door-to-door knockers.


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

Temp installed and tuned to my kicks. 

So far a positive experience but I find that without direct A/B it's hard to notice a huge difference. Gonna give it some time and many songs.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

What are you comparing it to?


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

Dremgragen said:


> Temp installed and tuned to my kicks.
> 
> So far a positive experience but I find that without direct A/B it's hard to notice a huge difference. Gonna give it some time and many songs.
> 
> ...


What are your impressions after having some time with them? What did you replace?

Considering these or T25A for a kick install, both look to have solid off axis response and should easily meet my desired output levels.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Dremgragen said:


> Temp installed and tuned to my kicks.
> 
> So far a positive experience but I find that without direct A/B it's hard to notice a huge difference. Gonna give it some time and many songs.


One track that I like to use for comparisons of the accuracy and speed of the high end (and overall) is Track 02, "*Opéra*" by *Emanuel Santarromana* from the *Metropolitain* album.

You can download the MP3 from Amazon for $1.29. Sure, it'd be better to have at least a CD-quality track, but I've found that the MP3 is more than sufficient to hear these differences in comparisons.

The transient electronic R2D2-like "blips & glitches" in this track are _incredibly_ _revealing_ of any changes to components in the system, as are the power and emotional impact of the dynamics of her vocal crescendos.

The performance of the tweeters will "make or break" this track. The blips & glitches should be extremely clean, crisp, precise, and "fast", not smeared or blurred. They zip across the stage instantaneously.

Another track with excellent transient dynamics in the drums and where you can decipher differences in the accuracy of high-end decay or "reverb tails" of each drum hit is the jazz adaption of *Jacques Loussier Plays Bach "Bach: Little Fugue in G minor, BWV 578" *from his* Encore!* album. Excellent electric bass line and kick drum as well.


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay, so keep in mind that I'm not an audiophile and my jargon put to thoughts and experience may be overly simple or just not very accurate.  Purely subjective review from a normal guy that just loves listening to music in the car, very loud.

Setup: I use Tidal whenever possible, digital toslink output from source to Helix Ultra. The tweeters are powered by a Zapco Z-150.6 AP, 150w per channel (100W since they are 6 ohm speakers). I have them TA'd and EQ'd using Helix auto tune software and a little manual adjustments after that to make the curve smoother. The pre-EQ response curve looked like sharks teeth, a real nightmare. They are _extremely capable_ of loud volumes; no worries there for fellow loud listeners. My ears beg, "mercy!" before I hear an ounce of distortion. I had these installed in the kick for the entire 2-month listening experience talked about below, up until today. Today I have relocated them to the corners of the dash in another ghetto install with a pair of Audiofrog GB25s to test for awhile before I pull the trigger on making the enclosure up there. I listen primarily to melodic death metal, j/k-pop, electronic stuff like "light dubstep" with female vocals or drum & bass w/vocal that isn't trance-y. And soundtracks, I love soundtracks. Favorite soundtrack is to the video game Tenchu Stealth Assassins from PS1 link here. Anyway, I thought I'd mention this since the gear we use and the music we listen to may influence our opinions, experiences, and preferences.

So I am comparing these T25Bs to AVI's old (maybe still?) flagship HF-30B 1" silk dome tweeter. I bought and have used their 6.5" BSM Direct set for almost 20 years. I settled on this set purely from a car audio magazine review. link here Then when I started shopping for them and couldn't find them, I asked ECA forum members (that was the hot forum back then) and a distributor was actually on there and sold them to me at cost! (Almost $1000 discount). I was exceedingly happy with these for a very long time. Still kinda am. I just wanted to try something new, especially new technology which these fancy beryllium tweeters are.

Silk domes, or at least my AVI silk dome, has a sound I'm so very used to and love so much. However, this beryllium is clearly more detailed. By detailed I probably am hearing a higher frequency response. I've taken tests online. My hearing falls off a little past 17 kHz. I believe my AVI silk starts falling off at 14 kHz. The second thing I notice is the T25B is "faster." Hard to describe, but it's as if the notes do not linger as long. The music notes even seem a bit short-lived to be honest. It was really awkward for awhile for sure. I think this is referred to as attack & decay. If so, very high attack and decay with the beryllium dome. The T25B pretty much wrecks my AVI tweeter in every way except the overall sound. The silk is just better sounding within its range in my opinion. Otherwise, the T25B sounds cleaner, clearer, and faster while also playing louder with higher power handling and sensitivity. I'm not sure if it is more accurate or if the silk is. I'd have to be an audiophile to know that, and I am not. I've heard others say that silk generally has a special tonal characteristic that affects sound in a subjectively pleasant way, similar to how some wax nostalgia with tube amps and vinyl. Regardless if silk's sound is colored or not, I prefer that sound, but I am sticking with the cleaner, clearer, faster beryllium. The obvious performance difference is larger than the pleasing characteristic of silk. Obviously, if I could have both in 1 that would be ideal.

One note: I've only had 1 new experience with these tweeters that my silk did not provide. In this song in the buildup between 0:10 and 0:21 that high pitch alternates _very_ fast left to right. I never picked out or took special notice that it was left/right alternating until I heard it on these. Because of their extreme speed, the left to right really stands out to make a very cool sound. I had to do double and triple takes, "Wait.. what?" and rewind the song. It's not obvious on my Klipsch horns here in the house either.

Feel free to ask any other questions you think I may be able to answer.


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

bbfoto said:


> One track that I like to use for comparisons of the accuracy and speed of the high end (and overall) is Track 02, "*Opéra*" by *Emmanuel Santarromana* from the *Metropolitain* album.
> 
> You can download the MP3 from Amazon for $1.29. Sure, it'd be better to have at least a CD-quality track, but I've found that the MP3 is more than sufficient to hear these differences in comparisons.
> 
> ...


I will definitely check those out. IDK about a comparison between my old and new at this point, but I still want to hear them and maybe add them to a playlist for auditioning other setups in the future.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Dremgragen said:


> I will definitely check those out. IDK about a comparison between my old and new at this point, but I still want to hear them and maybe add them to a playlist for auditioning other setups in the future.


Thanks for your impressions on these tweeters.

Yeah, I agree that good silk domes can have a pleasing, smooth sound that also have nice detail. But when you hear tweeters like these beryllium domes, you realize what you've been missing in terms of clarity, focus of details, lack of distortion/breakup, and sound stage/imaging.

You would probably like *Smilk's "The Last Rainforest" EP*. And the tracks are excellent for evaluating sound stage and imaging throughout the full spectrum. Listen and/or download the tracks here....

Smilk - The Last Rainforest EP - Listen & Download @ BandCamp


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh yes, that is something I forgot to mention above. The stage does feel higher with the berylliums. Usually in the kicks the sound was middle-dashboard level in height, but with the berylliums I was hearing stuff higher, near ear level on the far left and far right ends of the car, but not toward the center. It might be because of the large center console my car has dividing left and right.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Just ordered a set of these for my new install. I run the Scanspeak D3004/6020 in both of my vehicles so I've had my eye on trying the Belly version for some time. But since I have to fab mounts in my new car and I'm a sucker for the latest exotica, I thought I would try these out since the price is a wash. In the real world I doubt I could ever tell the difference (between Bliesma and SS) but like I said I'm a sucker for (affordable) exotica. Either way I"m come a long ways, 2 years ago I would have never considered paying this kind of money for tweeters. 

I'm auditioning locations now with the (silk) Scanspeaks, so I should be able to make a halfway decent comparison when these show up. I can only fit in the existing mounts in my truck though, so maybe someday I'll be in a position to compare the SS and Bliesma belly's.


----------



## aztec45 (Jul 23, 2007)

Right now I have these R3004/602005 ..

I’ll take picks of the two and do a small review.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aztec45 (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Based on Erin Hardison’s review of the sb acoustics ceramic mids I have ordered a set of the 15cm ceramic drivers and a set of bliesma beryllium 25mm dome tweeters

Hopefully audio nirvana will arrived sometime thanks to Santa, currently I have 16cm satori drivers and scan 602000 tweeters in 8.5l enclosures, and play them from 160 to 20khz plus and use the hybrid clarus 10’s under my front seats for the rest all run from a zapco z150.6ap and a dsp.3... let’s see how this plan goes


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Dremgragen said:


> Okay, so keep in mind that I'm not an audiophile and my jargon put to thoughts and experience may be overly simple or just not very accurate.  Purely subjective review from a normal guy that just loves listening to music in the car, very loud.
> 
> Setup: I use Tidal whenever possible, digital toslink output from source to Helix Ultra. The tweeters are powered by a Zapco Z-150.6 AP, 150w per channel (100W since they are 6 ohm speakers). I have them TA'd and EQ'd using Helix auto tune software and a little manual adjustments after that to make the curve smoother. The pre-EQ response curve looked like sharks teeth, a real nightmare. They are _extremely capable_ of loud volumes; no worries there for fellow loud listeners. My ears beg, "mercy!" before I hear an ounce of distortion. I had these installed in the kick for the entire 2-month listening experience talked about below, up until today. Today I have relocated them to the corners of the dash in another ghetto install with a pair of Audiofrog GB25s to test for awhile before I pull the trigger on making the enclosure up there. I listen primarily to melodic death metal, j/k-pop, electronic stuff like "light dubstep" with female vocals or drum & bass w/vocal that isn't trance-y. And soundtracks, I love soundtracks. Favorite soundtrack is to the video game Tenchu Stealth Assassins from PS1 link here. Anyway, I thought I'd mention this since the gear we use and the music we listen to may influence our opinions, experiences, and preferences.
> 
> ...


You may (or may not) know this, but the T25 comes in several diaghram types. The Beryllium which you have as well as aluminum/magnesium, SILK, and Diamond. I mention this because you mentioned wishing you could get the performance along with the softer silk sound. The silk version uses the same motor.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

I've had the T25b's installed for a bout a week now. They replace some Scan 6020's but it was a new install so I hadn't been listening to them that long so not a fair comparison to the scans, although I've had them in both my vehicles for over a year so I guess I must have some idea of their sonic signature.

But its also a new car with a new front stage amplifier and a new head unit. 
But that being said the Bliesma's sound great, and really seemed to open up over the course of a week of listening. I'm not gonna bog you down with audiofoolery descriptions, but I'm very happy with these. Running in the pillars from 2800Hz up, driver side slightly off axis, passenger on axis. 

All right if I have to come up with a description it would be "very clear and very dynamic".


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> You may (or may not) know this, but the T25 comes in several diaghram types. The Beryllium which you have as well as aluminum/magnesium, SILK, and Diamond. I mention this because you mentioned wishing you could get the performance along with the softer silk sound. The silk version uses the same motor.


I did know these existed and had considered trying them. I was gonna pick up a diamond set initially until I saw the price.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I have owned the T34B previously, and I now have the T25B as well as a pair of the T25S on the way to compare the sound of the silk version to the Beryllium. I have also been able to demo both the aluminum/magnesium and the diamond versions so if you have questions about any of them, I at least have experience with all 4 versions.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

I love my t25b I have to say, even now I’ve fitted boot subs and upped the wick somewhat they remain composed and sweet while getting nice and loud!


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> I have owned the T34B previously, and I now have the T25B as well as a pair of the T25S on the way to compare the sound of the silk version to the Beryllium. I have also been able to demo both the aluminum/magnesium and the diamond versions so if you have questions about any of them, I at least have experience with all 4 versions.


Interested in silk vs beryllium as the silk is a bit of a special tweeter in itself with the dome in one material and the surround in a second material


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I too, would like to know @captainobvious thoughts on silk vs beryllium.


----------



## aztec45 (Jul 23, 2007)

jimmydee said:


> I too, would like to know @captainobvious thoughts on silk vs beryllium.


i wonder if heard the difference between these and tbxp... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6262ms3 (Feb 27, 2008)

I too would love to hear your thoughts on the silks, I didn't realize they're available now. Solen has some in stock, same price as the alu version. I ended up getting the Scan Illuminators last fall, I don't think I'd swap them but I'm curious about the Bliesmas.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll update you guys after the silks arrive and I have a little time with them. 
I can tell you the Diamonds are amazing and the best of the bunch (outside of silks which I will hear soon).


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> I have also been able to demo both the aluminum/magnesium and the diamond versions so if you have questions about any of them, I at least have experience with all 4 versions.


You're not buying the diamonds to audition and then sell for cheap on DIYMA classifieds ? 😄

Serious question - were the diamonds all that ? As in "world class, some of the best I've heard, as good as full size ribbons" ?
I can't remember the price of the Bliesma's but I think the Accuton diamonds were quoted at $12,000 a pair ?


----------



## aztec45 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah I think those were also around 10k... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

preston said:


> You're not buying the diamonds to audition and then sell for cheap on DIYMA classifieds ? 😄
> 
> Serious question - were the diamonds all that ? As in "world class, some of the best I've heard, as good as full size ribbons" ?
> I can't remember the price of the Bliesma's but I think the Accuton diamonds were quoted at $12,000 a pair ?


lol- No they are way too expensive.
As for your second question. Yes, they are in fact all-that and world class. I think the Bliesma's are something like $4k a pair? I don't know. Too expensive for me, but if I could afford them, they would be my choice.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

aztec45 said:


> i wonder if heard the difference between these and tbxp...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I had the TBXP's here not long ago. They are detailed but thin and bright. Not my cup of tea personally. I should caveat that by saying that I didn't listen to them with the focal mid they go with. I would assume they pair better with that, but as a separate with other mids, I really didn't like those.


----------



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

captainobvious said:


> Yes, I had the TBXP's here not long ago. They are detailed but thin and bright. Not my cup of tea personally. I should caveat that by saying that I didn't listen to them with the focal mid they go with. I would assume they pair better with that, but as a separate with other mids, I really didn't like those.


I also had the TBXP. I realize it’s preference but I also found them too bright. So would you say that you prefer the T25s to the other models?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Just want to clarify... the T25S is the only model in the lineup that I have NOT yet heard. But they are on their way to me so I will have some feedback in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Ssopus (Dec 22, 2020)

captainobvious said:


> Just want to clarify... the T25S is the only model in the lineup that I have NOT yet heard. But they are on their way to me so I will have some feedback in about 2 weeks.


Sorry misread that. Look forward to your observation.


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

captainobvious said:


> Just want to clarify... the T25S is the only model in the lineup that I have NOT yet heard. But they are on their way to me so I will have some feedback in about 2 weeks.


How would you compare the T25A-6 to the T25B-6?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

The beryllium is smoother and more natural sounding while also being more detailed. It's better in every way over the aluminum/magnesium, except price.


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

Only briefly tested my T25A-6 and was impressed. Will have to consider the Beryllium, going more on axis then originally planned.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Just want to clarify... the T25S is the only model in the lineup that I have NOT yet heard. But they are on their way to me so I will have some feedback in about 2 weeks.


I passed out from holding my breath......Did you ever get a chance to evaluate these ? 
Would love to hear your breakdown of the Bliesma family.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

The silks were quite good. Slightly less detailed/softer/smoother vs the beryllium. I would probably take the silk version over the aluminum/magnesium, but the Beryllium are (in my opinion) still a step above those two models. The diamonds are definitely the best of the bunch (which I would hope so based on their crazy price). They have the realism and detail along with the smooth non-fatiguing sound softer dome materials provide. Bliesma is making some amazing tweeters and certainly the best small format versions available.


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

I can only compare them with the Rainbow and Image Dynamics tweeters I've had in my car, both of which I liked very much. I installed a pair of the T25B, and they are on a whole different level than those good quality tweeters. Extremely clear, detailed, natural, smooth, and musical, while not being harsh to my ears at all, which is exactly what I was hoping for. Not cheap by any stretch, but I've no regrets for the splurge.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm looking to try these in a new project, so if anyone has a pair of minty used or new T25B-6 tweeters to sell hit me up via PM.

Cheers!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

Billy - I noticed you also bumped the Purifi thread as well. Curiosity is getting the best of me.....are you looking to pair these Bliesma's with the Purifi's? Bookshelf build perhaps?


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

Mad Scientist said:


> Billy - I noticed you also bumped the Purifi thread as well. Curiosity is getting the best of me.....are you looking to pair these Bliesma's with the Purifi's? Bookshelf build perhaps?


Was wondering this as well but hadn't asked. Have the T25A-6 and the 8ohm variant of the Purifi (haven't heard, just looked at in awe... those and my Satori MR16P-8 (currently running) are the best looking midrange/midbass drivers I've seen in person considering building an TMM (2.5 way) with them, sure it would rock. Love the tweeters but I find them a bit fatiguing in my car (have slight tinnitus). Imagine in the home environment it would be a non issue, far less reflective and I have some distance from the speakers. 

Have a set of the T25S-6 to try out now but I'm wondering if I should just send them back and double up for the Beryllium, not sure I listen close enough or to material that would show the difference... or even jump up to the 34mm big brothers so I could easily get away with a 16khz low pads and a 350hz high pass


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Mad Scientist said:


> Billy - I noticed you also bumped the Purifi thread as well. Curiosity is getting the best of me.....are you looking to pair these Bliesma's with the Purifi's? Bookshelf build perhaps?


Hell Yeah!  But potentially with some 3" to 4" midrange drivers as well...TBD if that would actually be any advantage, though.

Have actually won a pair of the Kali Audio IN-8 studio monitors in a giveaway on July 14th, but still haven't received them due to back orders. Figured I'd do some playing/experimenting in the meantime for some den/office speakers.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

Quite honestly, I've also considered running a bookshelf build in the same arrangement you outlined, so this has sparked my interest. 

Not to derail the thread, but another much lesser know driver that may peak your interest for a bookshelf build is the Misco 6.5" XBL (links below). While it's an 8ohm driver, it has a very low Le of .2 for extended frequency. It features a neo magnet, dual shorting rings, has 9.5mm xmax, and it's only $135. Not to mention, it measures very well - they're definitely worth a look. They have a version more geared for subwoofer duty, and another version that's intended for a wider frequency range. 

https://store.miscospeakers.com/6-5-xbl-2-high-excursion-low-distortion-woofer-82109 









Misco releases 2 new 6.5" XBL^2 woofers


https://audioxpress.com/news/bold-north-audio-releases-two-high-excursion-6-5-woofers-employing-xbl2-technology Misco has been on my radar since the late Jeff Bagby used a midwoofer by them in the sealed Docero. They finally seem to be targeting the DIY end-user with their Bold North Audio...




www.audiosciencereview.com













Bold North Audio Releases Two High Excursion 6.5" Woofers Employing XBL2 Technology


Expanding its line of premium and performance-based drivers, designed and manufactured under the Bold North Audio brand, MISCO announced the introduction of the BWX-6501 & BWX-6502, two high performance 6.5" high excursion woofers with an XBL2 motor design and 10 mm linear Xmax. These new models...




audioxpress.com


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Mad Scientist said:


> Quite honestly, I've also considered running a bookshelf build in the same arrangement you outlined, so this has sparked my interest.
> 
> Not to derail the thread, but another much lesser know driver that may peak your interest for a bookshelf build is the Misco 6.5" XBL (links below). While it's an 8ohm driver, it has a very low Le of .2 for extended frequency. It features a neo magnet, dual shorting rings, has 9.5mm xmax, and it's only $135. Not to mention, it measures very well - they're definitely worth a look. They have a version more geared for subwoofer duty, and another version that's intended for a wider frequency range.
> 
> ...


@Mad Scientist
DUDE, those look excellent.  Very high build quality (and performance), especially given their price. 

I usually keep up with AudioXpress/Voicecoil/ASR but obviously missed these, so thanks for the heads-up! I think that they're cheap enough to grab a pair just to play with and see what they can do (as my significant other continues to persuade me to cull the herd/hoard of audio gear, LOL). 

I wish I was as friggn smart as Dan Wiggins to have come up with and licensed the XBL^2 technology! Brilliant!

And I sure wish the boys at Purifi would hurry up and release the 8" drive unit they said they've been working on! It's been just a minute, and that _might_ be a better configuration for the 3-way I'm considering.

Cheers


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

I had valicar-stuttgart make custom pods for my T25Bs. Somehow one tweeter bricked between old and new installation ??? so I bought another pair. I assume you guys want pics, so I'll provide pics. It's night time now, so have to be another day soon, maybe tomorrow. I got a new phone (better camera) so you can hopefully enjoy my terrible choice of install location and dashboard dust in HD.


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

Pics as promised. I really like them! I think maybe I should have chosen to put the tweeter higher to get over the gauge cluster. I can always change it later.
















Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Dremgragen said:


> Pics as promised. I really like them! I think maybe I should have chosen to put the tweeter higher to get over the gauge cluster. I can always change it later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would definitely try the tweeter above where it is now, the stage would be more coherent I suspect


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

dumdum said:


> I would definitely try the tweeter above where it is now, the stage would be more coherent I suspect


What about the sail panel and move the midrange where the tweeter is now? I'll get you a pic.


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

Dremgragen said:


> What about the sail panel and move the midrange where the tweeter is now? I'll get you a pic.


Picture taken roughly from where my head is while driving. I thought the tweeter might feel "more left" if I kept it in the a-pillar but moved the mount to project outward toward the sail panel just above that vent, and place the midrange where the tweeter currently is to face more inward. I will probably just have to try things to see what happens.










Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

T25B angled in my sail panels. As can be seen in the 3rd photo, it looks like crud when the door is open. Been too lazy to clean it up, but when inside the car with the doors closed, it is not visible at all. The tweeters are almost perfectly on-axis. (The 1st pic is taken a bit from the left of where my head actually is, so it looks less on-axis than it really is.) I'll probably try aiming them a bit less on-axis at some point to see how that sounds, although that's a low priority for now. Last pic is driver side tweeter viewed from the passenger seat. I love these tweeters, they are the last piece of gear in my car that I would consider replacing right now - only way I'd replace them is if they died, and most likely I'd just get another set of them. Still playing around with midranges in door card, the SI M3 (original model) is sounding quite good. I had them in Valicar pods in similar location to Dremgragen - very good, but I like them better in the doors, as they are more or less vertically aligned with the tweeters this way, as well as placed wider. I ordered a pair of M3 Carbons when they were on sale so that I can sell the originals and pods as a combo deal.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Dremgragen said:


> What about the sail panel and move the midrange where the tweeter is now? I'll get you a pic.


I wouldn’t, while you get potentially more depth to stage at some freqs on the passenger side I would always take the mid and tweeter as in line and roughly parallel to the screen as I can get them… and higher off the dash also, further up the pillar if I can get it as dash reflections also negatively effect width for me


----------

